# rome targa ankle strap...cant close?? help



## fanshu (Nov 5, 2010)

so i just purchased the 2010/11 rome targas and i noticed that i cannot for the life of me close the trigger lever on both ankle straps, is this part of the design? because i can slide them out in there current positions i havnt ridden them yet but if i leave them open my strap would fall out wouldnt it?










the top green block with a hole in it is the trigger lever which i cannot close! in this picture its closed. anybody have targas and have this problem? i tried brute forcing it close at my desired length and it wont close


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

are u forcing the rubber quick strap into the clip along with the ladder?


----------



## fanshu (Nov 5, 2010)

i tried without and with it, it wont close either way, the toe strap lever closes so easy no effort the ankle wont at all, do you have targas and have them closed?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

insert the ladder into the ankle strap clip as u normally would
hold the clip perpendicular to the ladder, so the top edge of the clip is facing u
the clip should have a notch in it
insert & align the rubber quick strap into the notch
close the clip


----------



## fanshu (Nov 5, 2010)

mOnky said:


> insert the ladder into the ankle strap clip as u normally would
> hold the clip perpendicular to the ladder, so the top edge of the clip is facing u
> the clip should have a notch in it
> insert & align the rubber quick strap into the notch
> close the clip


i cant close the clip...its like the ladder is to thick so the clip cant close on it heres a pic i took, see my position of my hand? im tryin to push it up (close it) but it wont


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

This apparently is somewhat of an issue with this year's Targas. They increased the tension on that lever for this year. I did notice it was tougher to close than last years, but not THAT hard. It must be really tough on some though, because I contacted Rome about a different issue I have with a new heel strap, and the guy thought this was what I was talking about. He told me to send them the strap, and they'd get it closed, and that once it's closed once it will be easier from that point forward.


----------



## fanshu (Nov 5, 2010)

tough doesnt being to even describe it, like im puttin full fucking force into ths thing and it wont close, all its done is leave a dent mark in the ladder. fml just gonna bring them back to the store tommorow and get ones that actually closed.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Isnt' there a nub or something that the ladder holes needs to fit into before the latch can close? Check to ensure that's in place when you try and close it.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

You are just weak. 
Smash it shut its supposed to be like that. Better that its hard as hell to close.
Basically a stupid design, should have put screws there. I mean I only adjust that once in my lifetime anyways.

My let toestrap one kept opening on the hill yesterday. I'm gonna ziplock tie it doen maybe. Really bad design. Else, the bindings fully rocked.


----------



## fanshu (Nov 5, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> You are just weak.
> Smash it shut its supposed to be like that. Better that its hard as hell to close.
> Basically a stupid design, should have put screws there. I mean I only adjust that once in my lifetime anyways.
> 
> My let toestrap one kept opening on the hill yesterday. I'm gonna ziplock tie it doen maybe. Really bad design. Else, the bindings fully rocked.


i'll let the shop guys smash it shut so if they break it it wont be my fault


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

fanshu said:


> i'll let the shop guys smash it shut so if they break it it wont be my fault


Good call.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Fanshu,

First, sorry to hear you've been caused some frustration while trying to set up your new Targas. Do not fear, however, because we have a quick and easy solution for you. To explain the matter a bit more, our 2011 line of bindings have an increased tension between the ankle strap clamp and the ankle adjuster strap. We did this to eliminate the possibility of the strap falling off while riding. The clamp may be difficult to lock at first, but it will become easier to close with use. It's our best suggestion that if you are having trouble closing the clamp, to face the strap upside down (clamp facing down) and place it against the top of a table. By using the surface as leverage and pushing down on it, it will lock into place. The clamp does become less difficult to close after locking it once, making it easier to adjust the length of your ankle strap.

Feel free to get in touch with us if it's still giving you trouble. If you ever have questions, concerns, or just want to talk shred, hit us up with an email and we'll get back to you shortly.

- Justin @ Rome SDS
ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com


----------



## fanshu (Nov 5, 2010)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Fanshu,
> 
> First, sorry to hear you've been caused some frustration while trying to set up your new Targas. Do not fear, however, because we have a quick and easy solution for you. To explain the matter a bit more, our 2011 line of bindings have an increased tension between the ankle strap clamp and the ankle adjuster strap. We did this to eliminate the possibility of the strap falling off while riding. The clamp may be difficult to lock at first, but it will become easier to close with use. It's our best suggestion that if you are having trouble closing the clamp, to face the strap upside down (clamp facing down) and place it against the top of a table. By using the surface as leverage and pushing down on it, it will lock into place. The clamp does become less difficult to close after locking it once, making it easier to adjust the length of your ankle strap.
> 
> ...


Hey Justin,

I will try the upside table thing befoer i go to the store, its just i tried a few times with brute force and it left marks on the ladder. i didnt want to pursue like stomping on it with my foot with force or other means cause i thought it would break the teeth on tbe bottom of the ladder or damage the binding. lets hope it closes


----------



## fanshu (Nov 5, 2010)

good news, i got it to close...bad news i opened it and tried reclosing to see how much "easier" it would be next time...ya it wasnt fml


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well, moral of the story is get it to where you want it, close it, LEAVE IT ALONE. Once the thing is set right, there really is no reason to undo it.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

fanshu -

i had the SAME problem with my 2011 rome 390 boss's. i called rome and they gave the same response rome gave above. it didnt work for me, but i eventually got it to close using my hands. i think i bruised my hands in the process, but it definitely got easier to close after the first time you do it, ONLY if you dont move the strap that much. once u clamp down on the strap, the plastic strap kinda gets indents where you clamp it, so it becomes easier to close there. but once u move it enough, it will be like starting all over again. but fear not, its not broken, just REALLY secure. so its not impossible, ull get it just keep trying!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

fanshu said:


> good news, i got it to close...bad news i opened it and tried reclosing to see how much "easier" it would be next time...ya it wasnt fml


The next time you try and close it, get some leverage. Go and get a vise grip or some type of flat nosed pliers, add some cushioning on the teeth of the pliers so as not to ruin your bindings and squeeze. Squeeze lightly at first and slowly add pressure. It'll save your fingers and allow you to cloe it a little easier.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yup, leverage is your friend. How else did the Egyptians build pyramids?

Oh, Aliens....

Maybe you should just get some aliens instead :dunno:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> How else did the Egyptians build pyramids?


Slavery gets shit done!


----------

